# The Spitfire Symphonic Strings (Basses specifically)



## EmmCeeSq (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm having a shocker with this library. I like the sound of the their stuff (Spitfire) generally, but their Quality control often leave much to be desired. I'm getting a relentless problem with the double basses in the Symphonic Strings Library. For some reason, the arco patch keeps cutting off its duration. I've triple checked my expression maps, made sure there's nothing funny going on in the CC lanes, but this keeps happening. Am I going mad, or are the basses in this library a problem for everyone? Can anyone explain why I might be getting a short note (despite the arco articulation being selected at the cursor point in the image) here? Thanks for any assistance - Mike


----------

